
Uber's coming downfall – a prediction :(  :) - SherlockeHolmes
In relevance to latest news of Uber&#x27;s launching a Yacht service. source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnn.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;28&#x2F;sport&#x2F;uber-yacht-launches-dubai&#x2F;index.html<p>I&#x27;ve been watching this for a while (but as a passive bystander, not as an active analyzer. however I trust my judgment enough to still make conclusions).<p>Firstly, I am a believer and a proponent of share economy. It is here to stay, and it is the future. Lots to say here, but let them be told in silence.<p>The early companies working in the sharing economy space (Uber, Lyft, TaskRabbit, Fiverr, Skillshare, Tradesy, JustPark, Bla Bla Car, Leftover Swap, Streetbank, Feastly, RelayRides, Cookening, Peers, Collaborative Consumption, Yerdle, Postdates, Favor, Instacart - please ignore inappropriate exclusion&#x2F;inclusion) have shown a susceptibility to the enormous profit-making opportunity in this space (as expected any time a new technology opens up a new industry) and have been making terrible business decisions.<p>This is one of them. Discuss!!<p>post script: my on topic reasoning - very early attempted horizontal integration within transportation space.<p>Please excuse the horrendous(if it is so) structure of my post. :D<p>edit: substitute &quot;poorly conducted&quot; with &quot;very early&quot;
======
jmarston4
It is a promotion for a short period of time. The company has run hundreds of
these over the past few years.

~~~
SherlockeHolmes
sure! this maintains my point. the company is operating in an important and
revolutionary space (as Facebook did in early 2000s). however, both companies
have failed to separate themselves from the dominant schools of thoughts in
business from the past century. they (wish to) inhabit the future in body, but
living in the past in mind - if I may.

there is no space for such excess such as near-frivolous temporary promotions
in order to increase market share. the most successful businesses will be
those that realize a business must recognize demand, instead of trying to
create it.

